# O2 sensor replacement on 2001 S4 2.7T



## esimon24 (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever replaced the pre-cat O2 sensors on a 2.7T for a 2001 S4? I had a checkup and was told they need replacement but would like to do it myself if possible. Never had to do it on any car I have owned. Tips would be greatly appreciated or am I gonna have to man up and pay the garage?


----------



## hateraide. (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: O2 sensor replacement on 2001 S4 2.7T (esimon24)*

wrong forum


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

haha way wrong forum. try the 2.7t forum


----------



## esimon24 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (98wolfsburgJetta)*

yeah,
i know. I realized right as I posted it and wasn't sure how to delete it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: O2 sensor replacement on 2001 S4 2.7T (esimon24)*

***Moved from Golf/Jetta 3***


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: O2 sensor replacement on 2001 S4 2.7T (esimon24)*

Not hard to do yourself with the a good O2 Sensor tool:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=5026
No need to disconnect hoses or drain coolant but unmount and lift Coolant Expansion Tank to get at driver side sensor.
Recommend to use hi temp antisieze on threads when installing new sensors.


----------

